# Removing Bottle Labels?



## BitterBulldog (25/4/09)

First time brewer here,

About a week off Bottling my virgin brew & i'd like to remove the labels from the bottles i've been collecting. 

Is there any way to do it without having to soak & re-clean them? because i have rinsed them after finishing & was just going to use the Morgan's Sanitize before bottling.

I'm not that fussy about the label being on there but a clean bottle will give it that old home brew feel 


cheers

Anxious BitterBulldog


----------



## Hogan (25/4/09)

Hi BB - Don't think there is any way to get around removing labels without first soaking in hot water. When the label comes off use a bit of Eucalyptus oil to remove the backing glue.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## BitterBulldog (25/4/09)

Cheers, Hoges

may as well get a start on it now.

So after soaking in hot water & removing glue with euc oil, i will have to pink stain soak them right?







Hogan said:


> Hi BB - Don't think there is any way to get around removing labels without first soaking in hot water. When the label comes off use a bit of Eucalyptus oil to remove the backing glue.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## ollave (25/4/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> Is there any way to do it without having to soak & re-clean them? because i have rinsed them after finishing & was just going to use the Morgan's Sanitize before bottling.


Nope. :angry: 

Re-cleaning shouldn't be a big job though. For labels that come off really easily, the bottle just needs a bit of a soak followed by a wipe (outside) and rinse (inside) and you're ready to sanitise.

Many labels leave behind some glue residue: this can take a a little to a lot of scrubbing to remove; I found a "non-scratch" (i.e. plastic) kitchen scourer, warm water, and detergent sufficient for these. (Plus elbow grease.)

If your bottles are Bullmer's cider bottles, think about keeping the labels. They took a paint scraper with a razor blade and were absolutely no fun at all. Pity, as the cider's nice and the bottles (once the label is gone!) are excellent.

Ollave (guess who's a new home brewer ...)


----------



## BitterBulldog (25/4/09)

well just peeled off a few coopers labels with ease! 

so will only need the oil for the remaining minor glue on those 

& luckily the majority of them are coopers 

the guinness stout bottles not so friendly...


----------



## clean brewer (25/4/09)

Give em a soak in Napisan and Water, brings em up sparkling easily...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## samhighley (25/4/09)

I soak mine in sodium percarbonate (ie. Coopers Sanitiser) and the oxygenating power of the cleaner literally lifts the labels right off. I then just give them a quick scrub with a plastic non-scratch scourer (ie. Selleys Wash-Up-Wiz) and they're all done.


----------



## samhighley (25/4/09)

If i'm looking to get paper labels (ie. Avery) off my homebrew bottles, I paint a little bit of Orange Power oil on them with a brush, leave them for 10 minutes or so, and the labels come straight off, glue and all. Brilliant. 




It's critical to leave the labels dry and intact before you do this though.


----------



## reVoxAHB (25/4/09)

I'd always used about 1/2 cup of bleach in a 20L bucket of water. Worked well for me. 

reVox


----------



## BitterBulldog (25/4/09)

thanks for all the tips guys :beerbang:


----------



## Brewer_010 (25/4/09)

Soak in napisan and hot water for 10 minutes, labels slip off easily with very little work

European bottle labels seem to be the easiest to remove, Aussie ones stick like shit to a blanket for some reason (life in an eski maybe?)


----------



## Bribie G (25/4/09)

Various bottlers seem to use different glues. I have a big collection of Bavaria bottles and just put them in a bucket of water three at a time, leave overnight, the labels just float off and I scrub the gluey stuff off with a stainless steel kitchen scrubber and they come up perfect. Of course I buy them in 3 at a time because Liquorland have a 3 for $11 deal so I have to drink them 3 at a time


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/09)

Diluted sugar soap

and for the stubborn ones , especially those with foil, use mild caustic soda and soak....gets rid of anything


----------



## clean brewer (25/4/09)

Brewer_010 said:


> Soak in napisan and hot water for 10 minutes, labels slip off easily with very little work
> 
> European bottle labels seem to be the easiest to remove, Aussie ones stick like shit to a blanket for some reason (life in an eski maybe?)



Bundaberg Ginger Beer bottles are a major Biatch to remove... Good bottles though..


----------



## Pollux (25/4/09)

I soak mine in a solution of water with bleach and dishwashing liquid, leave them for about a week in the tub on the balcony.....

Then the labels basically fall off, a quick once over with a scourer takes care of any glue, then a good rinse and leave them to dry, then on bottling day a shot of iodophor.


----------



## cdbrown (26/4/09)

I always give my bottles a soak in hot water and napisan for atleast overnight if there's labels on them, but if they've been cleaned already but not used for quite a while, just a soak for an hour or so. Rinse with cold water, swishing some around a few times in the bottle. Drain and then when needed spray with starsan.


----------



## BitterBulldog (26/4/09)

Ok, I'm going to label a few bottles. What glue is best?


----------



## smollocks (27/4/09)

Use milk: http://bellsbeer.wordpress.com/2008/02/02/...t-1-appearance/


----------



## petesbrew (27/4/09)

+1 for milk. Get a basting brush, pour some milk into a cup, and get to work painting and sticking. Once dry they stay on pretty well, and are removed easily after a wash.

or those clear pvc glue sticks you get at $2 shops.
I'd advise against using glue or stickers on PET bottles. Mine are permanently marked after using some sticker paper.


----------



## BitterBulldog (27/4/09)

Wow, milk huh!
Too easy.... Oh wait, any preference on full cream, lite, skim, organic, lactose free, soy, rice, cocnut or breast?


----------



## staggalee (28/4/09)

uh, I just want something that tastes like milk  

stagga.


----------



## petesbrew (28/4/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> Wow, milk huh!
> Too easy.... Oh wait, any preference on full cream, lite, skim, organic, lactose free, soy, rice, cocnut or breast?


  
I use lite, cos that's what we drink. However I once used full cream. I then put the bottles in an esky, closed the lid and didn't touch them for 2 weeks (I labelled on the bottling night). 

When I opened the lid, oh man the smell of rank milk was pretty wrong, and although I can't recall what it exactly looked like, (disturbing image blocked from memory) it was a bit mouldy. :icon_vomit: 
A bucket of warm water, a sponge and a peg over my nose and it was clean soon after. Had to be careful not to damage the labels though.
Since then I've stuck with lite. 
And um, I dunno about asking SWMBO if she could contribute. h34r:


----------



## smollocks (28/4/09)

I've used lite milk and couldn't smell anything, even when I was trying to. I just floated a paper label on a saucer of milk, stuck it on the bottle and wiped off the drips. Easy to apply and easy to remove.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (2/10/09)

I have an old bath tub out the back for this.
Cleaning: 
1. Add bottles to bath tub.
2. Add bleach (I use White King)
3. Add enough cold water to ensure you cover all of the bottles.
Add bleach FIRST to ensure it is properly mixed with the water.
Make 100% sure that every bottle is full.

After about 2-3 hours remove the bottles from the bath tub and you will find that the labels fall straight off but the GOO left over will only require a "SLIGHT" rub with a scourer.

Rinse bottles with fresh, clean water.

Works every time for me.

PS....make sure you sanitize thorougly with a good product after.


----------



## jdsaint (25/10/09)

just wanted to know what would take labels of my bottles got my answers from this topic although I am removing barons labels :angry: they leave behind sticky residue very hard to rub off!


----------



## jimi (25/10/09)

jdsaint said:


> just wanted to know what would take labels of my bottles got my answers from this topic although I am removing barons labels :angry: they leave behind sticky residue very hard to rub off!



Car detailers have small palm sized 'sticker strippers' (that's what the folks I got mine from called them). Which are designed to quickly take off rego stickers etc from windows. They are very handy for knocking off adhesive.


----------



## Fermented (25/10/09)

If you're industrious, eucalytus oil removes label goo nicely. A little bit on a coarse cloth works wonders. 

If you're lazy, a sponge that is very moist and warm sat on it for a few minutes will do the same trick. 

And if you wanna work out that aggression then break out the scraper blade.  

One of these days I'm going to find out what the solvent for the adhesive is.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## jdsaint (25/10/09)

bought some orange power, and it does help by making it a bit easier


----------



## O'Henry (26/10/09)

I didn't bother with barons or similar style labels. Good ones, from memory, are JS, Coopers and Pigs Fly (local one so had a few when found on special). I don't mind having 1/3 with the labels still on as I just drink those when on my own, and give away clean bottles or share with friends (not that I have a great deal round here. Serves me right for moving bacl home after 5 years...)


----------



## jdsaint (26/10/09)

Its more so ,I wanted something to do while my brew was fermenting, so I decided to clean my bottles free of labels, so as it was posted earlier, to give that home brew feel.
most labels do fall ofeasy (like those paper labels) but when you get to the shinny glossy ones, it takes a bit of work... most of my bottles are 330mls due to the fact most craft brew is 330ml, I had tried a pale ale last night mudgee pale ale which was ok but seemed to gassy.... :icon_offtopic:


----------



## jbumpstead (26/10/09)

I just put mine in the dishwasher.... Works a treat.


----------



## Fermented (26/10/09)

Dishwasher? For the whole paper label or just the gooey stuff?

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## jbumpstead (26/10/09)

Fermented - Yeah rinse the inside under the tap after use as the dishwasher won't get the water right up in the inside. Then put the bottles in with labels on and all. The temp of the dishwaher takes goo and labels off, and you end up with sparkly bottles, and a bunch of labels in a neat little pile on the bottom of the dishwashwer. Just pick the labels up and throw them out when the cycle is complete. In fact I just cleaned 60 stubbies this morning in my dishwasher using exactly this method!


----------



## Fermented (26/10/09)

Excellent!

I'll give it s shot tomorrow. I've a pile of new bottles ready to be cleaned up.

Thanks for the tip.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## bum (26/10/09)

Bumma said:


> The temp of the dishwaher takes goo and labels off, and you end up with sparkly bottles, and a bunch of labels in a neat little pile on the bottom of the dishwashwer.



And 101 other ways to get divorced.


----------



## Fermented (27/10/09)

Meh. I bought it. I service it. And I can be a sly fxcker and do it while I'm working at home when she's at her shop.  

That way if it fails I can fix it and she'll be none the wiser. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## jdsaint (27/10/09)

thats all good and stuff but the only dishwasher i have in my house is my missus :wub:


----------



## jbumpstead (27/10/09)

Let us know how you go Fermented.


----------



## moodgett (30/10/09)

we dont have a dishwasher, so i use James Spencer from basic brewing radios method

i bought a little hand held paint scraper from the local IGA (one with a yellow plastic handle)

fill the the sink with searing hot soapy water

submerse as many bottles as i can

use the scraper to lift edges of labels then peel them off

use metal scourer to scrub off any label/glue residue

i find the best labels to remove are James Squire and Matilda Bay 
Barons labels i dont bother removing them


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (30/10/09)

Soaking the bottles in cold water in the laundry tub with a generous serve of houshold bleach work for me. The labels peel straight off and any residue left behind I whack off with one of those plasticy scouring pads.


----------



## reviled (30/10/09)

bum said:


> And 101 other ways to get divorced.



:lol: Your wife not too understanding Bum?


----------



## Fermented (30/10/09)

OK - it's Friday and am having a nice day in the quiet home office so decided to run the test. 

Here's the pics:

Test Group:





In the dishwasher:




After:





And the verdict is:
* Why bother?
* Only the Stella body label and the Oettinger label came off.
* Deuchars didn't budge but looks clean and shiny. Asahi barely budged. Groslch unmoved. Hoegaarden lifted a little bit. 
* Labels were in one piece on the floor of the dishwasher and no gunk in the filter. 


Recommendations:
* Don't do it if you have a dishwasher with an exposed heating element (F&P, etc). Labels will get stuck to it and probably get rather well toasted or burnt. 
* Check the filter out after. It may have paper waste in it. 
* Bottle cleanliness? Externally OK. Insides aren't too bad either.


For my money, I think it would be cheaper and easier to fill the laundry tub or bath tub with bottles, add hot water and some Morning Fresh and have some fun (hah!) with a scraper and stainless steel wool. 


Insert disclaimer here: If you're silly enough to do this, you should evaluate the risks first. You do it by your own decision and at your own risk. 


Have fun! And now I'm going to have a beer while I finish up this week's work. 


Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## cdbrown (30/10/09)

Laundry sink or a fermenter, some unscented napisan, hot water then add the bottles. Do it in the evening, come back in the morning and most labels will easily come off. If not a rub with the scourer will finish it off. Did 3/4 carton this morning no problems.


----------



## jdsaint (30/10/09)

done hogarden other night soaked in water scourer and then its gone


----------



## Renegade (30/10/09)

My brother left me some of those blasted Deuchars bottles to deal with. They are, hands down, the worst labels to get off. Damn Scottish ! 

Although, if you take a razor blade and pry off a corner to peel away each sticker in on peice, then sok the glue covered bottles for a while, a heavy duty steel mesh scourer gets the stuff off with a bit of elbow grease. And actually they are very good, strong bottles. Praise the Scottish !


----------



## wynnum1 (30/10/09)

the longer soaked the easier to remove


----------



## Stouter (5/11/16)

Holiday mission, to de-label my bottle stock (290 odd and growing). Been going the napisan soak overnight in every tub/trough/sink/receptacle I can muster for the last few days.  Become a morning routine of rinsing and storing them, straight after early morning Tai Chi and my Latte...yeah you guys know what I'm talking about right?!.
I'm sticking to bottle right now, I couldn't trust myself with a keg set up.

30 or so bottles from the finish, and a mate drops off 6 chaff bags full of old style export/emu bitter bottles (over 100) some farmer gave him that look like they've been sitting in the grain shed for the last 'X' years, nice heavy gauge feel to them. Certainly can't say no.

The morning routine continues...


----------



## ein stein (5/11/16)

Stouter said:


> ... Tai Chi and my Latte...


Have you tried Tai Chi and Chai tea?


----------



## Vini2ton (5/11/16)

Emu Export. Jeez. I drank gallons of that stuff in the late 70s over west. Used to take chaff-bags off cans to the tip when I worked in a dry community in the 90s. That fella drink too much. Napisan soak works a treat, but those hook norton silver ones can get fucked.


----------



## Lachlan Helbig (8/3/17)

A little off topic fellas, but the missus bought some Murrays Rudeboy pilsner and the bottles say "do not refill". Should I heed that warning or say screw it?


----------



## Lachlan Helbig (9/3/17)

And something that's on topic, I used sard oxy (napisan, sodium percarbonate) in a small esky with a bunch of bottles. I used hot water and closed the lid overnight. The water was still warm in the morning and most labels were just slipping off, taking the glue with them. Except for the knappstein bottle, don't even try to remove this apoxy-like glue. 

Lachlan


----------



## unwrittenlaw (9/3/17)

How would a heat gun go?


----------

